# Manistee labor day outing!



## TROUT TRACKER (May 21, 2002)

Well guys thought i would start a new thread to post what everyone wants to bring for the potluck at the weigh in just so we know whats going on. I was thinking of a list of things that we could split up to bring if not to inconvienent: paper plates, hamburg buns(I will be making a big pot of venison sloppy joes and some salmon dip and crackers) chips,plastic forks,beans,or any other dish you would like to bring, nothing fancy each team can just bring something just figured we cold post here so we know all the bases are covered. so far we have 8 teams signed up!! wow thats a great turnout for a first annual? event. the teams so far are as follows: TEAM 1 Trout tracker/steinfishski, TEAM 2 Caznik/buddies, Team 3 Trapper/buddy,Team 4 Whit1/Danno9, Toto,TEAM 5 Tgafish/buddy, TEAM 6 theB-5/son or buddy,TEAM 7 Bigrig/buddy,Team 8 Tkpolasek/buddy. man what a good time we are going to have!!


----------



## TROUT TRACKER (May 21, 2002)

I will be bringing venison sloppy joes and salmon dip and crackers for the potluck also i will be bringing a big pot of sausage gravy/biscuits for breakfast on sunday to share with anyone staying the nite on saturday. see ya Larry


----------



## DANN09 (May 3, 2000)

I'll will bring a pot of chile and some plastic bowls and spoons and my LP burner to heat it on.


----------



## toto (Feb 16, 2000)

I'll bring whatever is needed, if you want I could bring a couple of bags of chips or something.


----------



## Whit1 (Apr 27, 2001)

I'll bring either venison swiss steak or chicken wings.

What about eating utinsels, plates, etc...........all disposable of course.


----------



## tkpolasek (Mar 4, 2002)

I can bring buns for the sloppy joes and paper plates. I will also bring some cheese and trail bologna to snack on. I will check back to see how many we end up with so have a idea in how much to bring.


----------



## STEINFISHSKI (Jan 30, 2001)

I got the beans covered. Anybody have a burner to spare? I'll bring the pot  and spoon to serve if anyone has room. 

I'll bring some chips and homemade salsa (caliente) Who likes it hot? 

Larry I'll bring a small pot of chili and dogs and buns for Friday or Sunday.

I also have a tabletop gas grill I could bring to grill some salmon and I could cook the dogs on. I need LP gas if someone has that covered. It's delicious.


----------



## catfishhoge (Mar 16, 2001)

I will bring something, let me think on it for a day or two. I just made the commitment to come up!

Rick


----------



## Butch (Aug 29, 2001)

I'll bring something too, any ideas are welcome. I'd make some brownies or something like that, but I don't know how to bake. It sounds like the meat is pretty well covered but maybe I'll smoke some salmon and bring that, unless that's what Trout Tracker was talking about in his post.

Stein, I like my salsa hot

Butch


----------



## TROUT TRACKER (May 21, 2002)

Stin i will be bringing a 12# cylinder of propane not sure if your grill can hook up to it it is just a normal grill type cylinder i have 1 adapter to hook it up to my coleman camp stove but wil look around i might be able to adapt it to another appliance that accepts the disposable cylinders if that is what yours takes. butch some kind of desert sound good but whatever you want the salmon dip i was talking about is not smoked so some smoked would be good. well see ya Larry


----------



## STEINFISHSKI (Jan 30, 2001)

I've got a tree and 3' hose with multi connectors. Got a lantern too if we might need it.


----------



## catfishhoge (Mar 16, 2001)

Looks like macaroni/salmon salad is in order. I will also bring some plastic utensils. I will be sleeping at the launch parking lot on friday night.

See you there!
Rick


----------



## catfishhoge (Mar 16, 2001)

Early reports for the outing are,.....Isolated thunderstorms, 30% chance of rain. It is far enough out that I would not concider it accurate yet!

Keep your fingers crossed!

Rick


----------



## Whit1 (Apr 27, 2001)

Butch....Smoked Salmon....YAHOOOOOOOO!!


----------



## tgafish (Jan 19, 2001)

Just checked the freezer. Would anyone be interested in Elk steaks marinated in Montreal Steak seasoning. I have at least 5 lbs I'd be willing to part with for a special event such as this.

2 1/2 year old bull from last October. Don't want to overload on the meats but if anyone wants to try some I'll bring it along.

Let me know.


----------



## Whit1 (Apr 27, 2001)

TGA,
Elk steaks? In a word...............YES!! Elk is excellent!

Dessert? We may need some dessert type stuff!! I'm not a dessert maker.......BBQ Ribs, wings, meatloaf, stir fry..yes.....dessert...no. A thought....One of Lenz's (Kaleva) pies...coconut cream is my favorite.


----------



## gunrod (Jan 16, 2001)

I'm leaving today for Welston on a vacation/union conference until 9/2. I will be in the union conference from Thurs nite through Sat afternoon but returning to fish from Traverse City on Friday afternoon with a buddy for awhile (everyone else is golfing and we don't want to waste the opportunity to fish). 

Your outing post is getting to long to follow but if time allows I was hoping to stop by and meet everyone when you have your shoreline pow wows (I have a drift boat and will be river fishing). So where and when is everyone meeting after coming off the water? I wanted to stop by to say howdy, meet some new faces and see how everyone did.


----------



## Butch (Aug 29, 2001)

Gunrod-

Apparently there are some firepits near the muni launch ramp. It sounds like that area will be the focus. I think you just head for the big lake on the south side of the channel.

Butch


----------



## Whit1 (Apr 27, 2001)

GR,
We will be at the pier/launch area at the end of First St. in Manistee. There are directions to the launch in this forum. 

George has a very large Michigan Sportsman banner and I'm sure he'll bring it along for display. That will make us easy to find. In case, for some reason the banner isn't up, take a look at the posts in this forum. Some of the vehicles are described.

It'll be great to have you along. As you come up here often maybe we can make some plans to trout fish. I'm getting my left hip replaced in early Oct. and would like to stream fish in September as much as I can.


----------



## STEINFISHSKI (Jan 30, 2001)

Gunrod, the weigh in is at 2pm and cookout to follow afterward. We'll probably fish Sat pm. See you there.


----------



## gunrod (Jan 16, 2001)

Saturday will be tough with the schedule but I will try to make it. Have fun.

Anything planned for Sunday?


----------



## gunrod (Jan 16, 2001)

It doesn't matter what is taking place Sunday. The wife just told me we are canoeing with another family up there on Sunday. I will try to catch you guys on Sat. If not, have a safe trip, I'm on my way out now. cya


----------

